# Have you tried Pro-Biotic-3?



## 20059 (Apr 21, 2006)

There is a new probiotic on the market. Its called Pro-Biotic-3 and is a very high potency liquid pro-biotic. It has been really effective in helping my IBS symptoms. They have a website www.probiotic3.com. Has anyone else here tried it?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Jo-bell


----------

